# NST documentation



## kjohnson (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know the documentation requirements regarding NST's? Is a clinician order enough or should there be a dictated note. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2009)

To bill for it you need an interpretation report with the results.


----------

